# adnautic xyz? pop up



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

ios 932 iphone

i only get this popup on this forum. anyone else seeing this?


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

now i just got another from midnight xyz


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I've never seen it and no one else has reported it.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> I've never seen it and no one else has reported it.


hmm. this appears to be the only site that gets hijacked for me. appears to also be javascript related.

i got 4 other similar popups before i disabled javacript. seems okay now


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Just had it happen to me. Probably a rogue ad. Mine went to destinyad.xyz


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

SullyND said:


> Just had it happen to me. Probably a rogue ad. Mine went to destinyad.xyz


there are a whole whole host of .xyz sites that popup here

midnitead.xyz
adnautic.xyz

coukdnt even get a reply in by the time it took over the browser.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Add me to the list.


----------

